# West Side Ice Fishing Outing



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Noticing that Shane is doing such a fine job directing the Lake Fenton outing on the East Side of the State. I was thinking of putting something together on the West side. Thinking somewhere between Kzoo and GR. Only lakes that I know would Gun Lake. There is a few smaller lakes, suggestions are helpful. Try throwing a date out there January 28th or 29th. Let see if we can see how many people want tro do this and go from there!


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I've thrown around the idea of a Reeds Lake (GR) outing and it seems to be pretty popular. Those dates would probably be ideal. Sound good to you?

Sid


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm down..... as long as it doesn't warm up for the end of duck season in IN


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

Have you checked out the one that will be on White Lake in Feb ???


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I can look at the calender and see that I'll be working (2nd shift) the 28th but the 29th should be O.K.
I'm know Gun Lk. somewhat, but wherever you guys want to go.
Dave


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*I'm game for anyplace, my fave is gun lk. but reeds is nice and close to home. As long as there is a beer shanty:lol:*


----------



## nohackle72 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think this is a great idea. 29th would be cool, I'm a musician and am gigging on the 28th, but that sunday would be awesome. Last year was my first year back on the ice after several off, and I got in a rut fishing the same lake all season. I almost think that Gun would be good, maybe bigger fish?? I fished Reeds a couple of times last year and didn't really think the size of the fish was all that great, but maybe I was on the ice at the wrong times??

What about Murray Lake? Just a thought.

Can't wait to see how this unfolds!

Skeet


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

The 2nd Annual White Lake outing is Feb 4th, in WhiteHall & Montague. I would encourage you all to come to it. There will be pre-fish festivities the night before, Mrs. Hamilton Reef and her friends will be putting on one heck of a breakfast spread, we will be also be doing something for lunch (pot luck or ??), we have use of a hall, .... and we even do a little fishing and a whole lot of BSing. Last years was a GREAT success and this years will be bigger and better.

Here's the link over on the outing forum:
White Lake outing link 

Ed


----------



## DTSTrout (Jan 5, 2002)

Just a heads up on Reeds Lake. There's not much parking, especially if Rose's restaurant is open. Also, I checked about having an outing with our church last year. I called EGR city folks and was told there were rules about food, rules about fires, rules about grills, etc etc. But, it is convenient for anyone near GR.


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

There's a radar run on Gunn lake in jan. you might want to chek on that before you set a date.
I'm not much of an ice fisherman but I know I wouldn't be happy if sleds flew by me at 120 all day.
I'm not sure of the exact date, I'll probably be one of those at 120, and hate to cause problems with you fine folks.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Reeds Lake sounds great. But...your right DTS, parking could be an issue, especially on a Sunday afternoon with Rose's open and more people coming that wouldn't usually fish the lake. 

What about Green Lake in northern Allegan County? I have never fished there in the winter, but it looks fun. Plus, it's a bit closer to the southerners among us. Has anyone every ice-fished Green?


----------



## polskafisherman (Dec 8, 2004)

Just a FYI about Reeds Lake- I was at the Kentwood Gander Mtn. today and they have flyers for an Ice fishing tourney at Reeds Lake. I think they are having a competition each weekend in January. It's for bluegill, crappie, and perch...pike don't count. Darn it!

Polska


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

Gun Lake sounds good never ice fished it.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like January 29th is the date we have agreed on!

The only reason that I said Gun lake is that is was in the middle of the 2 cities. I have no idea where Reed Lake is so a helping hand would be greatly appreciated!

There is a toss up on lakes Reed or Gun.
Lets turn this into a vote!

These are the people that have showed interest up to this date are as follows!

Lets try to make this a pretty good size event! Bring the family, dog, or a nice tasty beverage and enjoy some company!!!

Lilyduck
Shadyoaks
Sully_123
brighteyes
cubanfisherman
nohackle72
fishonbb
drake...depending on work schedule
thedude 
bigsid
quest32


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

So far I have seen interst in Gun Lake. If we can get more to move it to Reeds we can do that, as of Right now I will say 

January 29th at Gun Lake. I will try and check on the snowmobile situation too. IF there is a conflcit we can move accordingly.

Lilyduck...Gun Lake
Shadyoaks...Gun Lake
Sully_123...Gun Lake
brighteyes...Gun Lake
cubanfisherman...Reed Lake
nohackle72...leaning toward Gun Lake
fishonbb...Gun Lake
drake...depending on work schedule
thedude ...UNdecided
bigsid...Reed Lake
quest32a......Gun Lake


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*Afterwards will there be a class on how to milk perch?:lol::lol:*


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Count me in if we have it on Gun Lake, it's right down the road but I've never really ice fished it before.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey Al, lets have it on your lake? :yikes:


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

We could do that but there's only enough parking for 3 or 4 vehicles. Plus I only get average size gills out of my lake, I wouldn't even fish it much except it's so convenient (250 yards from my backdoor). If you guys wanted to fish something smaller than Gun Lake, Baker Lake is right in the same area and is known for 10 inch gills (I've never found them but people swear they're in there).


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Whatever works with everyone else is fine with me! To be honest, the parking situation over here can be a bear if you're not familiar with the area.



> Just a FYI about Reeds Lake- I was at the Kentwood Gander Mtn. today and they have flyers for an Ice fishing tourney at Reeds Lake. I think they are having a competition each weekend in January. It's for bluegill, crappie, and perch...pike don't count. Darn it!


Thanks for the heads-up Polska! That sounds like fun too! I'll have to head over there for some specifics. I'm always game for a freebie or two!  

Sid


----------



## deerhunter10709 (Jul 30, 2004)

hey i have a nice 4`x4`rollup camping table i will bring 
boy i sure hope we get alot of ice by then 
 things i need too bring 
1 fishtrap
1 2man sharpell
1 table 
1 aqua-vu
1 vex
5 fishpole`s 
hoping on 1 heater
1 power auger
1 5 -gallon pale for all the other stuff
boy i sure hope we get alot of ice by then:help:
and i cant wait AS for beer with us being on a lake like gun with DNR here and there it may be better too bring your own i would hate to see someone raise a big stink over us having a keg out there with as many as say are coming hell they may want us too pay for some damn pemit we dont have and now it`s 3 time`s as much :evilsmile


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I have never seen a rollup camping table seen folding one but this should be interesting.


----------



## GillHunter25 (Dec 28, 2005)

The gander mountain tourny is on saturdays so if you went with sunday shouldn't be a problem. Gun lake is big enough for all if there is a radar run.I would like to join in on the fun where ever.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't by any means mean to be a downer, but it better get awful cold, awful fast! I'm sorry, but this weather is starting to turn me into a pessimist!

Sid


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Sid I hear you, I am really scared that we are supposed to get alot of snow and we all know what that is a insulator. Come on 0 degree nights without snow for a week or two.

Gillhunter I will put you in the name mix.

Gun Lake January 29th at 10:00am

Lilyduck...2 propane stoves to keep stuff hot. Sloppy Joes
Shadyoaks...Buns for the sloppy Joes.
Sully_123...Plates, cups, napkins. 
brighteyes
nohackle72
fishonbb
drake...depending on work schedule
thedude...Offering a ride down for GR...Way to help out!!! bigsid
quest32a
RedChevy
deerhunter10709...extra shanty for food.
packerfan 
GVSUkush
duckman#1...Coffee and venison chili.
Jeffery Sr
Big Al
Bugslugger
Gillhunter


----------



## deerhunter10709 (Jul 30, 2004)

If i cant go icefish 3 weeks from now i will move to minnesota they got from 6 too 14in of ice over there
i have never not been icefishing gun lake by the 3rd week in january!:evilsmile 
but i did read a story about a meth that says if you throw icecubes in your toilet and flush it and say let there be ice it will get cold dont know if it works but hell we anit got no ice right now :lol: 
yes Now my wife is saying something about not have any ice :help: 
got too go:yikes:


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Might have to postpone this as we are getting no help from upstairs. But it is nice to see the sun again!!!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

#&%@*+ weather !!! :rant: 
Dave


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

my wife came home from shopping last saturday and i had 3 walls up in the basement, electric boxes hung and wired and was starting to frame in around some heating ducts.... first thing she says is "no ice yet huh?"....

it was a nice cold one up this way the other night, but now its 40 and raining agian..... my brand new fish trap has already accumlated several layers of miscellaneous clutter because it hasn't been touched since i unloaded it from my truck 3 weeks ago. :sad::irked:


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Lets get the boats out and still have that outting :lol:


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Could the weather be any worse? With it being above freezing in the daytime for at least the next week, I'm somewhat doubtful we'll be on the ice at month's end.


----------



## Lungbuster01 (Feb 17, 2005)

I just found this post and am interested in your fishing derby. What are the details? State Park or county Park? I would say state park, fishing is junk at the county park. What time? How much? Post the details or PM me please. Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Lungbuster01 said:


> I just found this post and am interested in your fishing derby. What are the details? State Park or county Park? I would say state park, fishing is junk at the county park. What time? How much? Post the details or PM me please. Hope to hear from someone soon.


I would say the details are in Gods hands now! Earlier in the post details including location, etc. are mentioned. I would say the date will have to be pushed up though.

Sid


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

:banghead3 Its a bust:rant: I don't seen any way its going to produce enough ice next week to have it!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Since so many people are interested in attending, any chance of changing the location to somewhere north, say Cadillac area or Houghton? I would be interested in attending if it were closer to me. Gun lake and Cadillac aren't exactly next door to one another but, there is ice and should be more by the 29th.
Actually I wouldn't mind fishing Gun Lake either. I've never fished there. I'll do an ice dance and try to send some ice weather south.


----------



## deerhunter10709 (Jul 30, 2004)

well i was on cadillac and mitchell lake`s sat. and the ice is good about 6/7 inches but fishing was big time slow on cadillac,there was a few fish around on the southside of lake mitchell but still slow but hell if we want too move it there i am still in. the wife took the day off so i can fish ,fish,fish,fish O and then have a beer:corkysm55


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i could do cadilac as well. never been there, but its on my side of town


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks as if GL is a bust. I may be down for lake Mitchell or Cadillac, have to wait until Thurs. though. Will keep in touch.


----------

